# Panasonic remote 2 iOS app



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

My set up is a 2012 Panasonic GT 50 and a Sony sound bar. I was changing the settings from night to day on my Panasonic with the app and I have Parkinson’s and I accidentally I hit this button, there’s a screen with an u down left right OK set up when I hit the back up button and it controlled t YouTube video I was. watching with the stream 4K I don’t know how, but somehow this App is controlling the stream 4K. There’s a link if you want to try it. 










‎Panasonic TV Remote 2


‎TV Remote 2 lets you comfortably operate Panasonic flat-panel VIERA TV. TV Remote 2 app lets you comfortably operate Panasonic flat-panel TV, 2011/2012/2013/2014/2015/2016/2017/2018 VIERA with iPhone, iPod touch, iPad, and iPad mini (iOS devices). The TV Remote 2 app lets you control VIERA over...



apps.apple.com


----------



## hollymolly (4 mo ago)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.
I ordered a Panasonic tv online after reading the reviews about them here - https://panasonic.pissеdconsumer.com/review.html. Will try this trick and see if it works for my model as well.


----------

